# Carmel River Resort Report



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

We had a nice long weekend staying at the Carmel River Resort last weekend, and I figured I would write something up about it. Long road in, with a single lane bridge crossing the river. We had no problems with the 21RS, and I saw much bigger rigs in there, contrary to what I had read on some other sites. Nice sites, very level, but after two times camping in traditional RV parks, I'm kinda looking forward to having more than a hedge between us and our neighbor







.
It worked well for us, though, close to Carmel, Monterey, and Laguna Seca Raceway, which was our reason to be there, at the Sea Otter Cycling Classic. Camping at LAguna Seca is astronomical for this event, 90 a night with a 3 night minimum, so we wanted something that was less of a zoo.
Anyway, Carmel River was quiet and everything worked well, one note if you want to go there is they have a cash only policy, so bring lot's of greenbacks







Very happy to work with our group, putting us alll together, the Outbacks looked cool hanging their rear slides over the levee behind the sites, it's always fun to see how you can fit these trailers into some tight spots..
John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the review, John!

I am hoping to be down in the area later in the summer/fall for either the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegence/Montery Historic Races/Concorso Italiano or the ALMS season finale at Laguna Seca (I don't think I would get away with both!







), and have been wondering what options there might be.

I am guessing that even if you are willing to pay the price at Leguna Seca, it would be near impossible to even get a spot.

Thanks again,








Doug


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Doug,
Here's one you can look at in the Monterey area. Marina Dunes RV I don't know anything about it. My neighbors are going there this weeekend. I can give you their report in about a week or so if you want me to.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Buddy, I would love to hear a review.

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

LAguna Seca normally isn't much, but when events rent them out, they can charge whatever. I have camped at Laguna Seca itself for other events, you want Can-Am Circle or Chaparral for the full hookups. Can-Am is the best, I will be there next month for a 24 hour race.
We have talked to MArina Dunes on the phone and had a reservation, but DD got a bug and we cancelled. They are between the freeway and the ocean, and are all paved as well.
John


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Did you do any of the rides or races at the sea otter classic?

We camped at Brannon Island in the Sacramento River Delta a couple weeks ago. I noticed that it would be a good base camp spot for a road bike ride to Mount Diablo and back... looked like about 50 miles round trip.

A little off the subject but since I see you are from Nor Cal and you are a fitness enthusiast, my wife got me a trip to UC Davis Sports performance lab for my birthday last month. I went for my appointment today... with Dr. Eric Heiden (yes, the one with seven olympic gold medals) and Max Testa (yes, the one who has been team doctor for tour de france teams). They put me through a physical, a lactate threshold test, and a V02 Max test. Wow, it was harder than I expected.... Heiden kept cajoling me by saying I wasn't working hard enough because I was barely sweating...

I never would have done it on my own, but since it was a gift, what the heck... turned out to be an incredible experience that will change the way I train for the rest of my life. The generic equation of 220-age doesn't even come close to giving me an accurate heart rate scale. According to the lactate test, my max heart rate, and consequently my training zones, are way higher than 220-age. I guess I will have to work out a lot harder now!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow CJ!

What an experience that must have been. And what a great gift!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

I've heard that testing with Max is awesome, very nice gift!
I did the singlespeed mountain bike race, spent a fair amount of time going over the bars in the mud, but it was a blast.
Did you race there as well? I spectated at the road race as well, those hills are tough!
John


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

denali_3 said:


> Doug,
> Here's one you can look at in the Monterey area. Marina Dunes RV I don't know anything about it. My neighbors are going there this weeekend. I can give you their report in about a week or so if you want me to.
> [snapback]100732[/snapback]​


Doug,

You will love Marina Dunes. We've been there a few times. Very clean, close to tourist spots (Monterey, Pebble Beach and 17 Mile Drive), also within walking distance to the beach.

During the summer month's they are booked solid-so plan ahead...

We've also stayed a Carmel by the River. Nice campground, a bit tight though. If I had to choose-Marina Dunes, hands down...

Jose


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Doug,
Just to reiterate what Jose said. My neighbors really liked Marina Dunes. They especially liked the hedges separating each site and the close proximity to the beach.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at the Saddle Mountain RV park in Carmel. Apparently it is just down the road from the Carmel By The River RV park. We will be visiting the Carmel/Monterey cities and want to be as close to Carmel as possible and it looks like these two parks are the only one available close to Carmel.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Did Clint come over and say "hey" to ya?


----------

